# Steve 'dr. Death' williams passes away



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2009)

Reports are that former UWF and All Japan Triple Crown champion Steve "Dr. Death" Williams lost his battle with cancer last night, passing away at the age of 49. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/"Dr._Death"_Steve_Williams


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 30, 2009)

.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 1, 2010)

That is a shame.  RIP Dr. Death.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 2, 2010)

May he rest in Peace


----------

